# EXHAUSTING day - but the decision is made! Our new puppy:



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Well big congrats on the new little dude!


----------



## LizIsLame (Jul 2, 2012)

He is so adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Sounds like the perfect puppy! Congratulations on your little man. _


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Yippee!! He is adorable. I love his tail and his face is so nice. Two weeks will go by like nothing! Get ready.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Congratulations I am SO excited for you! Cannot wait to watch him grow and develop into the handsome fellow he is sure to be.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Very cute! Congrats!

--Q


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh, my goodness! He is beautiful!! A big congratulations!!! Can't wait for our puppy play date  .


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone.  His personality was a stand out to me. I wish you could have seen the little bugger. What a goofy little guy, so funny! After looking at Bonnie's pretty girl face, it was nice to see a manly boys face. He holds his head up so nicely and had a bit of chest in front of his front legs like mama does. It was so overwhelming, we didn't do the best job getting pictures to show you, sigh, but that's okay. He's our little man now. We checked his bite, we checked his testicles, we checked his muscle and his chest and his tail. I still am leery about how long his rear legs are, but he seemed to handle them well. Maybe I'm just not used to that look?

Poor little guy- we wiped him out with all that poking and smooching!









When we bring him home, I will try to get better pictures. We will get plenty, I am sure!


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

Yea...so glad to hear you went with that handsome little man...He's adorable! Congratlations. Can't wait to watch him grow.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Cool, a little Clyde for your Bonnie!

He is adorable!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I wish I could think of a boy name that was perfect, but we are having so much trouble deciding we are giving it a break for now. Today my husband thinks he acts like a Roscoe - ugh. Other names:
Cole
Tommy
Ringo
Razz
Jack
and now: Roscoe -ugh again. I suppose I could call him Ross....sigh. [I need to give it a break. Something will come to me]

Raven is out because DH doesn't like it. I figure over the next two weeks something will seem to fit. I know that once you name a dog, that's their name. It isn't such a big deal.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

He's so cute! I can't believe he's only six weeks old!! He already looks so mature in the pictures. I'm glad you went with a boy. I really love how sweet and goofy they can be. How about the name Oscar? "Bonnie and Oscar" has a nice ring to it (and kinda sounds like Roscoe)


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oscar is actually pretty cute! I will put it on the list!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats! A very lovely dude indeed. Love his front as well as his rear angulatuon. Can't wait to watch him grow up!

I do believe I know who his sire is. You should end up with a lovely boy!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I don't mind telling now. It is a Jaset dog. Not London and owned by someone else. Not really related to London, but he is from the same breeder. He is a beautiful dog, but most of all he is almost 10, healthy as a horse, has a fabulous personality and I have seen two of his offspring in the local shows- one bitch and one dog. Both had great personalities and both were pretty dogs and terrific movers. They had different dams than my new pup, though. The dam of my new pup is a doll and she has a great body. I am crossing my fingers that he keeps his Dad's straight tail. I figure I have the best of both worlds with this puppy.  

CM, The angulation seems so extreme compared to Bonnie!! The breeder did feel he had a pretty good front end. She had me feel all the different puppies and was so nice teaching me what to look for in a pup as young as 6 weeks. She had me feel at the back of his head and how his neck arched almost straight down into his shoulders. How when he stood on his own that his front legs came down below his shoulder blades and didn't intersect his neck. He has terrific depth of chest (his elbows are almost above the bottom of his chest!) and width. It does poke out a bit in front. Not a whole ton, but it pokes. LOL. His back is also nice and short and flat. 

I am not sure about that amount of rear angulation (it seems a little much!) and others in the litter were more moderate, but when it came right down to it- we wanted that personality! That is #1. He is only six weeks old!! Anything can happen to his looks. He is going to be our friend for years and years. He may or may not do well in shows, but he will always be our pet!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

He's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely pup - I'm looking forward to watchng him grow up with you.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Outwest, I am the same way, if it's a male, I want all boy! He is super cute.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I love "Jack". Don't tell anyone, but I am thinking about getting a male! lol I have not told this, but I have been offered my dream dog! My husband will kill me, but I just don't know that I can pass on this one... Everyone send me some positive thoughts, prayers ect. I am going to need help!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Good luck! I hope you get him, too!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awww...well congratulations Mama! He is lovely. First thing I noticed was his tail set. Hope you have many wonderful years with him!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

OMG! He's soooo cute! I know nothing about angulation and tail set and such...but I DO know CUTE when I see it!!  

Congratulations!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yah, he has a great tail...so far. I can't get over how different he looks from Bonnie. His face seems long, but it is sweet.  His legs seem long. He seems big, too. I don't think he will be really big (mom 22 inches, dad 25 inches), but you never know. Now I can get nervous about introducing him to the other two, And then there was three.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations on your new pup! How exciting. Sounds like a fabulous litter and he looks like an adorable little guy. I like the idea of having a boy and a girl, close in age (except for the heat thing--but I'm sure you'll be able to manage that). I can't wait to hear all the stories about first meetings with Bonnie and Echo. Very exciting!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He really looks nice , Bonnie. I'm a novice like you but I see a lot of things I like. Remember that angulation is always more pronounced in puppyhood. I really am loving his front!!!


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

O wow! what a beautiful boy! congratulations!!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

He's gorgeous. I'm happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## akimpix (Jan 1, 2012)

Your description of Razzle Dazzle pretty much fits how our Tutu is like! High spirited but not hyper yet calm at the same time. Congrats! Looks like his coat is curly!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

He's fabulous! Can't wait to see more pictures of him as he grows up!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

what a handsome little man.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

Congratulations outwest! What a awesome looking little man! I hope that somehow the next 2 weeks go by quick for you! I look forward to hearing about the BIG day!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Congrats! Whats a cuttie!! :smile:

Can you fill this novice in on what you mean by his angulation?


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations. That "look at me attitude" is what you really want in a show dog. Very nice looking boy and I am sure that you will be happy with him.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations on your new little boy! He is so handsome. 
ummm...what makes him act like a Roscoe? LOL I have no idea what that could be. 
I like the name Cole, but everyone will want to spell it Coal and that would annoy me.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Lily's-Mom said:


> Congratulations on your new little boy! He is so handsome.
> ummm...what makes him act like a Roscoe? LOL I have no idea what that could be.
> I like the name Cole, but everyone will want to spell it Coal and that would annoy me.


Yah, I like the name Cole, too. Maybe he will be Cole. My husband thought of the name Roscoe to describe a puffed up little man, strutting around saying, 'check this out' thinking he was something special, but underneath it all was just a puppy who stared wide-eyed and meek while his face was shaved. I don't like the name Roscoe, so I nixed it. 

Jacamar, angulation: I am a novice, but this is what I have learned (maybe you don't want this much info- lol- but it is something I have been thinking about:
His rear legs bend a lot at the knee angling back and then go straight down at the hock. Many poodles don't have enough of a knee bend (their stifle is straighter). If they have too much their rear feet end up too far behind their rear and they can't control their legs well. His shoulder blade starts at his withers and is angled forward to the breast bone then his humerus angles back to his elbow then down. Lots of poodles are much straighter from the shoulder blade through the humerus to the front leg so that if you drew a line up his front leg it would intersect with his neck. His intersects with his withers more. The standard seems to want even more angluation up front, but I am fine with the amount he has.

He has more angluation in the rear than I am used to and I don't quite feel comfortable with it. I hope and pray he retains his mothers athleticism. She is angulated nicely, but not this much. Someone told me it is better to see more angluation as a little puppy because they lose some of it as they grow. Right now he seems to be able to control his rear end decently for a guy who has only been walking a few weeks, but anything can happen because he is only 6 week old! When their legs get too long, they drag their toes when they prance. Many show dogs have even more angulation than he does. Some of them get called leg fliers or toe draggers when it gets too much and they don't have full control of them. They should be solid and light on their feet. 

It is hard for me to look at those rear legs and believe he will ever grow into them!!!! I want him to be able to leap and bound and run like his mama. The only thing I am sure about is he has an awesome tail, as long as it doesn't curl as he gets older. 

Here is the illustrated poodle standard to show what they want:
Illustrated Breed Standard


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

Congrats on a boy! He looks delightful.

I think he should be called Clyde. xD


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

I am so happy for you. He's a lovely little guy!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> It is hard for me to look at those rear legs and believe he will ever grow into them!!!! I want him to be able to leap and bound and run like his mama.


He will.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

He's lovely! I'm still practicing looking at puppies and predicting what they turn out to look like, but he certainly seems to have the makings of a pretty boy. don't worry about the long legs and angulation, they grow into it.  just like how their faces look like toucan beaks for what seems like forever, then one day everything pulls together and you have a pretty poodle face. There were many days I looked at Trevvor and thought "holy moly, is that really a dog?!" Sometimes I swear he looked like a black Big Bird from Sesame Street lol. 

I really like his little tail set, hope he keeps that! Congratulations on your new baby, you are going to have so much fun!! I'm almost jealous, except I already have my "poodle #2" and he's quite enough!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

outwest said:


> Jacamar, angulation: I am a novice, but this is what I have learned (maybe you don't want this much info- lol- but it is something I have been thinking about:
> His rear legs bend a lot at the knee angling back and then go straight down at the hock. Many poodles don't have enough of a knee bend (their stifle is straighter). If they have too much their rear feet end up too far behind their rear and they can't control their legs well. His shoulder blade starts at his withers and is angled forward to the breast bone then his humerus angles back to his elbow then down. Lots of poodles are much straighter from the shoulder blade through the humerus to the front leg so that if you drew a line up his front leg it would intersect with his neck. His intersects with his withers more. The standard seems to want even more angluation up front, but I am fine with the amount he has.
> 
> He has more angluation in the rear than I am used to and I don't quite feel comfortable with it. I hope and pray he retains his mothers athleticism. She is angulated nicely, but not this much. Someone told me it is better to see more angluation as a little puppy because they lose some of it as they grow. Right now he seems to be able to control his rear end decently for a guy who has only been walking a few weeks, but anything can happen because he is only 6 week old! When their legs get too long, they drag their toes when they prance. Many show dogs have even more angulation than he does. Some of them get called leg fliers or toe draggers when it gets too much and they don't have full control of them. They should be solid and light on their feet.
> ...


Outwest,
Thanks for some great info! I'll take all the info I can get as I should be picking out a pup in 6 or 8 weeks!
I know what you mean about wanting your pup to be athletic like his parents. 
When i met my pup's sire, he was in full show coat, but his owner motioned for him to get on the grooming table and he leap up there with all that hair going on and it was a beautiful and amazing sight!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yah, leaping effortlessly is an aspect of standard poodles I love. I like poodles with that bouncy-like-a-spring quality and not all of them have that. Your new puppies sire has it. They leap with fantastic precision.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

We are pretty sure we have a call name. His registered name will be either Tiara Razzmatazz or Tiara Razzle Dazzle (We have to use his kennel name and then a name with an R). We'll call him Jazz. Bonnie is named after Bonnie Raitt, so Jazz needed a musical name, too. I LIKE IT! Jazz kind of goes with his sires kennel Jaset, too.  It works!!

The Jazzman:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

He's beautiful and I like his name.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Love it!! Great name!


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

What a face!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice pics. Black dogs are a challenge to photograph, but those shots look great.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

He is adorable and one handsome pup! Congratulations!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I made a list of stuff to go buy. It isn't like we don't have any dog stuff! He needs a stuffed toy so I can take it down and rub it on his mamas and siblings to get their smell on it to come home with him. I need to buy snaps for the Xpen opening (only have the rod that came with it - too much trouble). I also need to buy some very short leash tabs for my two other dogs so I can control them better if they should think Jazz would make a nice throw toy. I think they will be nice to him, but I am not positive and a little nervous about it, thus the tabs on their collars for easy grabs. He is going to be such a young pup at 8 weeks old. I am buying a puppy nylabone and another chew thing for him, a rope and a squeeky ball. I have a food bowl, food, water bowl and water bucket that clips on the exercise pen. I need a crate for night time. I have a plastic crate that will fit him for a month or so, but not long. I will bring him home in that, but I might as well buy his adult crate this weekend. I will get him a cheap made in Petco nametag to start until I get his adult collar. Then I'll get a boomerang tag. 

I made his vet appointment for a week from Monday. He just had a vet check at the breeders - all is good, not even any worms! My vet has a new puppy package you pay up front and save a ton of money. I'll have his poop checked again. 

I made a daily poop patrol roster. My husband, mother and I will have assigned poop days.I am responsible for daily paper cleaning in the Xpen since I wanted this puppy, but they have agreed to share outside duties. Three dogs is a LOT of dog poop. I don't want to go in the backyard and always have to dodge land mines. Everyone agrees with the list. 

One more week to go and Jazz will be home.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Jacamar said:


> Nice pics. Black dogs are a challenge to photograph, but those shots look great.


Thanks! My husband has an awesome camera and lens' and is able to take pictures of black dogs with them. I can't very well complain about his hobby when I have this dog hobby.  Those last pictures are right after his face was shaved. He looks a little stunned and confused, doesn't he?  The life of a poodle is one big bath and shave, might as well get used to it.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

outwest said:


> I made a list of stuff to go buy. It isn't like we don't have any dog stuff! He needs a stuffed toy so I can take it down and rub it on his mamas and siblings to get their smell on it to come home with him. I need to buy snaps for the Xpen opening (only have the rod that came with it - too much trouble). I also need to buy some very short leash tabs for my two other dogs so I can control them better if they should think Jazz would make a nice throw toy. I think they will be nice to him, but I am not positive and a little nervous about it, thus the tabs on their collars for easy grabs. He is going to be such a young pup at 8 weeks old. I am buying a puppy nylabone and another chew thing for him, a rope and a squeeky ball. I have a food bowl, food, water bowl and water bucket that clips on the exercise pen. I need a crate for night time. I have a plastic crate that will fit him for a month or so, but not long. I will bring him home in that, but I might as well buy his adult crate this weekend. I will get him a cheap made in Petco nametag to start until I get his adult collar. Then I'll get a boomerang tag.
> 
> I made his vet appointment for a week from Monday. He just had a vet check at the breeders - all is good, not even any worms! My vet has a new puppy package you pay up front and save a ton of money. I'll have his poop checked again.
> 
> I made a daily poop patrol roster. My husband, mother and I will have assigned poop days.I am responsible for daily paper cleaning in the Xpen since I wanted this puppy, but they have agreed to share outside duties. Three dogs is a LOT of dog poop. I don't want to go in the backyard and always have to dodge land mines. Everyone agrees with the list.


Its still at least two weeks until my pup is born but my living room looks like Santa was just here. I have tons of dog stuff I bought for him, even a grooming arm for my table. :smile:

I need to learn about worms. You said he didnt "even" have worms. Is it typical for a pup to have worms??

I didnt get my pup a food bowl because a book I read recommended feeding totally in chew toys while they are pups. The author made the interesting point that a wolf spends most of his day searching for food and when we feed in a bowl we take that task away from them, which can promote boredom and anxiety.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Interesting concept Jacamar. I know there are people that are heavily into training and the dog gets nothing without doing a task and is fed that way. I don't have all day to feed my dogs little dribbles of food.  A puppy often eats more food than an adult dog (they are growing). I am going to feed a couple times a day (maybe three times for the first couple of weeks). 

Most puppies have worms. I don't know why. My vet said something like 90% of all puppies do. It isn't anything bad the breeders do, it just is. My last puppy from this breeder never had worms and apparently this one doesn't either. When you take your puppy for the first vet visit they will ask you to bring a stool sample to check it. 

My new puppy doesn't really need anything, but I want to get him a couple more things. I have a leash for him and lots of balls and newspaper and bedding, a water bowl and food bowl, brushes and combs and shampoo and food. The breeder should give us a supply of food for transitioning to the food I like to use. 

It's hard to wait, but time passes like it always does!


----------



## LizIsLame (Jul 2, 2012)

My house also looks like Christmas hit. Everytime I go to the store I get at least a toy for our pup for when we bring him home in August. I have 2 boxes full of toys now, plus most of the other stuff we'll need for him.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

outwest said:


> Interesting concept Jacamar. I know there are people that are heavily into training and the dog gets nothing without doing a task and is fed that way.
> 
> Most puppies have worms. I don't know why. My vet said something like 90% of all puppies do. It isn't anything bad the breeders do, it just is. My last puppy from this breeder never had worms and apparently this one doesn't either. When you take your puppy for the first vet visit they will ask you to bring a stool sample to check it.
> 
> ...



My pup will get lots of "free" food and free affection! I will use some food for training but the idea that "nothing in life is free", as Ive heard some people call it, is too harsh for me!

Thanks for the info on worms. I keep seeing comments like "puppy has been dewormed" and I think why did he have worms??

Yep, waiting is hard. But as the saying goes, 
Time flies like the wind. Fruit flies like a banana. :laugh:


----------

